# Chocolate/coffee soap



## Irja (May 3, 2015)

Today I made my first chocolate and coffee soap. Yay! So far it looks good and smells divine. I added vanilla fragrance oil and infused 2/3 of olive oil required in the recipe with cinnamon powder. Hope some of the scent makes it through.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 3, 2015)

Looks nice and chocolatey. It's not likely the cinnamon will survive.  But bet it smells good just the same.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (May 3, 2015)

I just want to take a spoon and start eating it. Looks amazing!


----------



## snappyllama (May 3, 2015)

That is making me hungry!


----------



## Irja (May 4, 2015)

Thanks  Luckily, I just ate before making this soap


----------



## Balloons (May 4, 2015)

Yum...Reminds me of chocolate pudding!


----------



## Rowan (May 4, 2015)

Mmm it's making me hungry too. It definetely looks like pudding!


----------



## Jstar (May 14, 2015)

Yummo! We def need Smellovision..looks great!


----------



## soapcakes (May 14, 2015)

It looks sooo luscious and decadent!


----------



## newbie (May 14, 2015)

CUT PICS!!!!! That looks 100% delicious.


----------



## Irja (May 17, 2015)

newbie said:


> CUT PICS!!!!! That looks 100% delicious.


  Sorry, I took me a while to take some photos of cut soap. Here it is:


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2015)

beautiful and now I want a brownie


----------



## Jstar (May 18, 2015)

Looks like marbled fudge..awesome!


----------



## Rowan (May 18, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> beautiful and now I want a brownie



I'm with you on the brownie,

Irja - Gorgeous looking soap!


----------



## Irja (May 18, 2015)

Thanks  It really looks edible.


----------



## Sislea (May 24, 2015)

Omg now this is yummy lookin..great job


----------



## lenarenee (May 24, 2015)

And great pictures...did you take them?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 25, 2015)

Those look really nice!


----------



## soapmage (May 26, 2015)

I'm hungry now! Looks so rich and dreamy!


----------



## mazimazi (May 27, 2015)

Looks yummy! I love the coffe set in the photos


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 27, 2015)

Oh my, they look yummy, just like brownies!
I have similar coffee set, got it in Travnik. 
Pozdrav Irja, i ja sam iz Hrvatske hehe, rodom bar!


----------

